# RELOADING Basics...(Tips/Tricks)



## arizonaguide (May 2, 2009)

I thinking about this I thought a new thread was warranted.

Does anyone have a good link to the basics of Shotgun Reloading?
I purchased a USED shotty reloader recently (no instructions), but haven't reloaded except as a kid 30 years ago! Trying NOT to spend $35 on a book to remember the basics.
:cool:


And, FWIW this thread can be about any reloading questions from any of us beginners. This will probably be an important topic soon, if things don't change with ammo availability.
:2c:


----------



## HOLLiS (May 2, 2009)

Lyman and others have shotgun reloading manuals. 

MEC make a inexpensive one.

I have a MEC j (410), Ponsness Warren(20 & 12), a Lee (16)and a Pacific (10). 

I think it is also a good Idea to read several books.   

My reloading bench:


----------



## koz (May 2, 2009)

Quick search on YouTube


----------



## arizonaguide (May 9, 2009)

Thanks KOZ.  I should be able to get a bunch of emptys to practice with soon from an upcoming class! :cool:


----------



## HOLLiS (May 9, 2009)

One of the big helps to reloading, is peace and quite with no distractions.  Stopping and starting a run with a interruption the middle can create mistakes.  If you have to stop, stop at a logical place.   

Also no booze or anything that fuzzies the mind. 

It pays to check you powder weights during a run and maybe several times depending on how long the run is.

On a single sage, I use reloading trays, so a run will not be more than 50 rounds. 

Dominate side,  place loading tray with case up.   Size and prime, place primed and sized case bottom up, in the empty loading try on the opposite side of the press. 

When run it completed, check primer levels and uniformity

Next step, powder charge.   Check and set powder measure.  Place loading tray with case bottom up on dominate side.  Charge with powder, place case in empty tray opposite side of powder measure.  

When the run is completed,  check inside all the cases for uniform level. 


Bullet,  Bullet seated was set to seat bullet to the right depth. 

Place loading try on the dominate side of the press,  press bullet in to case, place case in empty tray.  Crimping may be done at this time, or in another step.  


Using two trays, helps to prevent, no primer, poorly seated primers, no powder, double powder charge.  

I have to stop in a middle of the run, I will either leave the case in the press with the ram up, or stop  before a case is charged with powder or place in the reloading ram.


I use the term dominate side, to express which side you are dominate,  left or right.  I tend to place the tray on my right side.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the many good tips, H!


----------

